# London Short term rental wanted



## buonakat (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a professional female and I need accommodation for my two daughters and myself from 1st to 23rd July, since I will be in London for my daughter's University graduation. There will be three of us, I with my two daughters (ages 48, 21 and 16). We are clean, tidy and considerate persons.
I'm looking for a place in Kingston upon Thames. I would consider any other area, but it must be safe and near good transportation links.
I could also consider a holiday exchange because we own two brand new studios in a picturesque seaside village in Crete.
For more information please send me an email!


----------

